# Flow NX2 AT on Burton Channels?



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

see if a local shop has extra _black_ Burton hardware. Otherwise email Burton.


----------



## doctorandrew (Feb 21, 2012)

I mean I could mount it using the old screw system I had with the cartels est... But the screw is a bulged out. I don't know if thats gonna affect the bindings.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

If they're the bulky bolts then no don't do those. The new Burtons come with the regular length bolts and then the short black ones. You need the shorter black ones with standard washers. And if that's also poking up into the binding, email Flow.


----------



## doctorandrew (Feb 21, 2012)

Just spoke to Burton, and they are giving out free conversion bolts for the old M5 channels to work with other non-burton bindings.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

aaaahhhh you have M5. That would have helped to know.


----------



## doctorandrew (Feb 21, 2012)

So apparently the old M5 channels are not compatible with any of the new bindings outside of burtons . There is no conversion for that.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

doctorandrew said:


> So apparently the old M5 channels are not compatible with any of the new bindings outside of burtons . There is no conversion for that.


yeah I was worried about that. Some Dremel action might do it. There is enough thickness in the footbed of the Flows that you can defnitely give the bolts extra space and possibly avoid the uncomfortable bolt thing. Might be worth a shot. Otherwise get some new Cartels or Malavita's.


----------

